# 1998 Camaro - Carputer - Worklog



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

For the last year and few months i've been posting up my worklog on MP3Car.com, but alot of them are just about Carputers. So I tried posting up on CA.com, but we know how that goes. From what i've read the past few weeks you guys are all great people so anyways I'll post up a few pictures of my current install and then how i plan on changing everything. 

If anyone wants to see all of the work i've done the past year or so here is the link to my worklog.

Heres an overview on my current install.
*Slotload Dvd Player*
















*Screen (before ac relocation)*








*Diamond Tweets*








*HVAC and window/lock switch reloaction*
























*Amprack*
















*Sub Setup (that wire was reran)*








*Last but not least my skin*(only the main and audio tho)

















For my next setup i'm going to have this:
2.4Ghz Carputer with 80 gigs (already have this)

*Headunit-* Pioneer 860mp (until i get my H701/C701 combo)
*Sub-* Three 12" D4 Alpine Type R's (I know many wont agree, but oh well)
*Sub amp-* Three JL 500/1's (Still need one more)
*Front stage-* Diamond m611 (Thinking of going with Hybrid Audio)
*Front stage amp-* JL 300/4
*Electrical-* 0 Gauge to back, Big 3, 200 Amp Alternator

I'm going to be ordering matching carpet and paint to redo my dash, center console, and doors. I need to redo the headliner because i think the previous owner "Dukes of hazzarded" it one too many times with the t-tops off. I'm not sure on how i want to setup all my amps and carputer in the amprack so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Now If you really read all that props to you


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

Looks pretty good to me. What is the black textured finish you used on the console pieces? Looks almost like spray on bedliner.


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

khail19 said:


> Looks pretty good to me. What is the black textured finish you used on the console pieces? Looks almost like spray on bedliner.


Thats exactly what it is.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I like it a lot.
Great integration.
Waiting to see the changes.


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

doitor said:


> I like it a lot.
> Great integration.
> Waiting to see the changes.


Thanks, I love your build.


Heres a shotty photoshop of what i want the rear to look like except no seams








Heres what the rearseat delete will look like









Instead of whats in the above picture i want to make another cover like this that is out of grill cloth.









I was able to build my sub box last weekend, but i'm going to have to mod my passenger rear panel to be cutout like the drivers. Here it is without them.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks pretty good, I would clean it up a bit more though.


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

the727kid said:


> Looks pretty good, I would clean it up a bit more though.


What parts? 

All of my wiring will be getting torn out because I'm embarrassed of it to say the least. Everything will be techflexed and heatshrinked. The amp rack will be rebuilt, the interior painted and carpeted to match.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I can't get over the DVD drive, that's too cool!


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

I agree, that's probably the coolest place to put a slot load. I never though of that. I've seen a few in the head liner but never in the visor.

Does it have trouble staying flipped up? Any skipping problems if the visor bounces around?


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks, I thought about the Headliner, but i wanted to do something different. It stays up just fine. You can't tell a different when pulling it down other then the visor is actually ridge. It doesn't have any problems with skipping problems, so far.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Nice set up. 

That definitely is the coolest place for a slot loaded drive...ever! Very stealth.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Weightless said:


> Nice set up.
> 
> That definitely is the coolest place for a slot loaded drive...ever! Very stealth.


ditto!


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

Weightless said:


> Nice set up.
> 
> That definitely is the coolest place for a slot loaded drive...ever! Very stealth.





cheesehead said:


> ditto!


Thanks a lot guys.

Small update: I received my second 500/1 yesterday and am keeping an eye out for one more. I've been trying to decide how i want to layout the amp rack so i can have 4 (maybe 5) amps in it and my carputer. Any Ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

is that a touch screen monitor and if so what kind is it? I heard xantac?? is good?


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

BigRed said:


> is that a touch screen monitor and if so what kind is it? I heard xantac?? is good?


Yea it is a touch screen. It's a Lilliput 619, I didn't see the gain in getting a xantac monitor. I hope to get a tranflective sometime because of my t-tops, but 750 is a bit much for me right now.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

this is the one i was talking about

http://cgi.ebay.com/Xenarc-700TSV-7...ryZ67771QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

Those are the new ones. I guess they are suppose to be brighter being that they have 500cd/m² instead of "only" 400. I just noticed the new lilliputs have moved up also. But referring to the link if i had the cash to spend on it i think it'd be a very good investment.


----------



## KillerB (Feb 20, 2008)

Genius. The disc loader in the visor is excellent. The monitor is awesome. A computer in the car is the way I'll eventually go. The question I have is, why have a stereo head unit if you have the computer? (sorry for the ignorance) And why have the remote mount faceplate?

I'm asking because it's sweeeeet.

B


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

KillerB said:


> Genius. The disc loader in the visor is excellent. The monitor is awesome. A computer in the car is the way I'll eventually go. The question I have is, why have a stereo head unit if you have the computer? (sorry for the ignorance) And why have the remote mount faceplate?
> 
> I'm asking because it's sweeeeet.
> 
> B


I made that extended faceplate the week i totaled my Monte Carlo and had planned on putting it in the rear view mirror to make room for my monitor. I figured i'd use it in the Camaro and do the same, but i decided that i wanted to go with a stock look on this car. I had the Pioneer 7600 processor in there (pictured) but I wanted to change almost everything and i've always wanted to eventually get the H/C 701 combo. I bought the 860 to hold me off, but I'm starting to grow accustom to having a radio with good reception, so I'm not sure I'll need all of the tuning capabilities of the H701. The 860 has 3 way crossovers and TA, so we shall see.

Sorry for the drawn out response


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out a good way to design my amp rack. I need to be able to fit my carputer and 4 amps (maybe 5 depending on front stage). Here is the space i have to work with.









I thought about 2 amps on each side and the carputer in the middle, but I'm not sure how to place the amps. I'd like to keep it symmetrical looking. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys


----------



## crease-guard (Mar 15, 2008)

That DVD is kick butt. How long was the cable run and how did you cram all that ribbon cable through the visor?

Jay


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

I think it would look cool with 2 stacked on each side...one visible from the top...and one visible from the side. Then get the chassi of another amp and use the heat sink as the top of the case for the car puter?


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

crease-guard said:


> That DVD is kick butt. How long was the cable run and how did you cram all that ribbon cable through the visor?
> 
> Jay


I used a IDE > USB converter and then used CAT5 to run the USB signal since i could cut it to length and it's cheaper. I used a molex connector (from radio shack) for the power. Heres a few install photos,I hope they help explain better then I could.


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

SQCherokee said:


> I think it would look cool with 2 stacked on each side...one visible from the top...and one visible from the side. Then get the chassi of another amp and use the heat sink as the top of the case for the car puter?


I've thought about getting a spare JL, but i'd need a mini itx mobo to fit it in the chassis. I think using the extra amp chassis would almost work better if i had 5 actual amps to keep the looks symmetrical.

Where were you thinking the carputer "amp" could go in that design? 

BTW thanks for the idea


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

maybe some were down below everything so its out of sight


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

SQCherokee said:


> maybe some were down below everything so its out of sight


I think that I have my design all worked out. I'll try to photoshop it up today, but in the mean time heres an update to what I have.


----------



## crease-guard (Mar 15, 2008)

So, in all, how long did the cable turn out?

Jay


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

crease-guard said:


> So, in all, how long did the cable turn out?
> 
> Jay


I think they are a little over 20 feet long


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

sporty_drew said:


> I'm trying to figure out a good way to design my amp rack. I need to be able to fit my carputer and 4 amps (maybe 5 depending on front stage). Here is the space i have to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would highly reccomend extending the rear seat air ducts to the amp rack....then turn the air on when its hot. 
I did this with my old mercedes and after pounding for 3 hours, the amps were cold to the touch. I loved it. They get hot and 15 minutes later they are cold again.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

ndm said:


> I would highly reccomend extending the rear seat air ducts to the amp rack


No such thing in an F-Body unfortunately.

Nice job btw!


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

ndm said:


> I would highly reccomend extending the rear seat air ducts to the amp rack....then turn the air on when its hot.
> I did this with my old mercedes and after pounding for 3 hours, the amps were cold to the touch. I loved it. They get hot and 15 minutes later they are cold again.


I plan to have fans pushing and pulling air through the rear speaker grills like this. I don't think i'll do the inlet idea (this was drawn up by Jasonww)











birdie2000 said:


> No such thing in an F-Body unfortunately.
> 
> Nice job btw!


Good thing I got rid of the back seats, those passengers might have missed the air lol. 

Thanks


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah, the rear seats in those things are pretty much cosmetic anyways. It's pretty obvious rear seat passenger comfort was not at the height of their concerns when designing the car. Which is fine by me, rear seat was gone within 2 months of having my most recent one.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

sporty_drew said:


> I plan to have fans pushing and pulling air through the rear speaker grills like this. I don't think i'll do the inlet idea (this was drawn up by Jasonww)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem....

I will say however, I have done forced fan cooling, ambient air cooling, aluminum panel dissipation....etc....and none of them were even close to being effective and simple as the air vent cooling....You could still do fan cooling too. And you already have the control switches at the front of the car. 

FYI, My "Air conditioned" setup was cooling 2-Jl 300/2's bridged at 3ohm, 2- Jl 1000/1's running dual 13w7's. 
I did tests to try to get the amps hot with the AC set on low and they never got hot. not one single bit. I tested at full volume on my 3 hour drive from Chicago to Springfield,Il in july. It was about 90 degrees that day. 

When I arrived I immediately got out and touched the amps, they were cold to the touch.

Not trying to beat a dead horse here.....But I would seriously consider it since it would be super simple to do with what you have now.Not only would it just be air, it would be COLD air.


EDIT::::++++===
I just read this..


birdie2000 said:


> No such thing in an F-Body unfortunately.
> 
> Nice job btw!


Thats too bad....It worked AWESOME....


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Out of curiosity, how would you do that without rear seat air vents?


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

birdie2000 said:


> Out of curiosity, how would you do that without rear seat air vents?



Find a way to route a channel from the air conditioning source to the amp rack....Dont forget, you need a way to turn off the vent when the heat is on. Mine was easy....simply direct heat to the upper vents and off the floor vent.


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

ndm said:


> Find a way to route a channel from the air conditioning source to the amp rack....Dont forget, you need a way to turn off the vent when the heat is on. Mine was easy....simply direct heat to the upper vents and off the floor vent.


I don't really have room to run a air duct back. I'll have to make do with push pull fans. I don't have my air on ever anyways. I always have the t-tops off and windows down.


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I got a little work done today. Here is my template I made up

















Heres the template carpeted in some black I had laying around to see what it'd look like.









I decided I liked where it was going so I made up this

















I think that the distro block will be getting painted black if I don't decide on putting another front stage amp there (still undecided on setup), but i really like the look of 3 amps


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

P.S. please excuse the mess, it was a long winter on the car.


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

Quick update
I got it all mounted up and I got it in the car, but i wont get pictures of that until i get it cleaned up a little bit.


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

They are all in, I still have to clean up the wiring underneath, but I'm waiting to do that when I put my Carputer back in. Here is how it's sitting right now.


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

The bottom one looks to be the biggest one piece box I could build to keep the floor height close to the same. I'm leaning towards trying to design a two piece box.


----------



## turbotuli (Jan 30, 2008)

Lookin good man. Where are the sub boxes gonna go? I wish I had the patience to do a carputer, but in my current car, I just think it would be too much of a pain in the ass...


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

turbotuli said:


> Lookin good man. Where are the sub boxes gonna go? I wish I had the patience to do a carputer, but in my current car, I just think it would be too much of a pain in the ass...


The box will sit just as it does now, only with the bottom removed and the side added on. The subs will still appear the same as they do now.

I love my carputer, but it does have it's fair share of maintenance.


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I got busy this summer so it's still sitting the same way, but I did pick up a new daily so I hope to order my carpet and color matching paint to tie it all up.

I'm also thinking about changing my substage, but would like to keep my 500/1's. Any advice?

Only update I have from the summer is my new shoes


----------

